# HYSIDE'S NEW WEBSITE!



## BoilermakerU

Nice! Much better than the old one.


----------



## garcia.galili

No Neos for 2015?


----------



## thinksnow

Looks great! Love the new photos.


----------



## Oslo

Fall Sale?


----------



## johnovice

garcia.galili said:


> No Neos for 2015?


 I believe I saw NEOs in the catalog -- if not on the website, seems like a good idea to add).


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*NEOs*



johnovice said:


> I believe I saw NEOs in the catalog -- if not on the website, seems like a good idea to add).


Hey All,

Yes, NEOs are still available and we're actually building in ANY model if you order during Pre-Season, before Oct. 31st. ANY Model, from IK to 22' J-rig tubes...

The info on the NEO line is in the new catalog, but correct, not on the new site yet. We wanted to get it live and out there, as we still work out a few things. Glad you like it!

As for a fall sale, we might have something in the works, so stay tuned...


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*The NEO Line*

The NEO page is live on the new site! Hope you dig it.

We can build any boat in NEO, kayaks, catarafts, rafts, any of our models, as long as you order by Dec. 15th. Give us a ring to discuss!

https://hyside.com/neo-line/


Attached are some pics of an Outfitter 14.0XT NEO we built for The Warrior Institute, a Native American based non-profit organization focused on providing holistic innovative solutions to organize and build Indigenous leadership. Their facebook here...https://www.facebook.com/TheWarriorInstitute


----------



## Matty

Can't seem to find any info on the "frames" you have on the Minis in several of the pictures. What are they, and where are they sold?


----------



## bmagtutu

*John the Welder is the man you need to talk to.*

Welfelt Fabrication
970-874-5737

It will be the best purchase of your rafting career.


----------



## Matty

Thanks!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Frames*

Correct, Welfelt Fabrication in Delta, CO is who's building those lightweight frames. Only 14lbs! They are also a HYSIDE dealer.


----------



## TapStyx

Yep, John set me up with a couple frames and they are light and sweet!


----------



## thinksnow

*Mini Max NEO*

Can't wait for March when my Mini Max Neo comes in. STOKED!


----------

